# mitochondrial myopathy



## misstigris (Jan 4, 2011)

can anyone help me with a code for this?? thanks


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 4, 2011)

The closest I can get is congenital myopathy - 359.0, since mitochondrial is inherited from the mother's portion of their DNA. I'll keep looking, though!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Actually, this website I just found says 359.8 is the correct code:
Neuromuscular Conditions

334.8 Ataxia telangiectasia (other spinocerebellar diseases)
356.1 Charcot Marie Tooth Disease (peroneal muscular atrophy)
359.1 Duchenne / Becker Muscular dystrophy (hereditary progressive muscular dystrophy)
359.1 Facioscapulohumeral (FSHMD) (hereditary progressive muscular dystrophy)
359.1 Limb Girdle MD (hereditary progressive muscular dystrophy)
334.0 Fredreich Ataxia
333.4 Huntington disease
359.8 Mitochondrial myopathy (other myopathies)
359.2 Myotonic dystrophy (myotonic disorders)
359.1 OPMD (Hereditary progressive muscular dystrophy)
335.0 Spinomuscular atrophy, type I (Werdnig-Hoffmann disease)
335.11 Spinomuscular atrophy, type II (Kugelberg-Welander disease)
335.19 Spinomuscular atrophy, type III (other spinal muscular atrophy)
334.2 SCA (primary cerebellar degeneration) 

http://www.kumc.edu/gec/prof/gcicd9.html

I'd probably go with their advice...


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pdx 277.87+359.89*

Here is my input

Per ICD guideline "USE* additional code *for associated condition" mentioned under 277.87 vol 1, I'd assign 

PDX-277.87 (disorders of mitochondrial metabolism) *+*
SDX-359.89 ( other myopathy)


Pls look up
Disorder - see also Disease /mitochondrial metabolism 277.87 as PDX 
Disease/metabolism/mitochondrial 277.87
+
Myopathy/specified type-359.89 sdx
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mitochondrial myopathies are a type of myopathy associated *"with"* mitochondrial disease.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll agree with Brandi Tadlock's SDX ICD category choice.

Thanks


----------

